# Gästepass gesucht



## n1njaroboter (21. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich überlege mir Diablo 3 zu kaufen, bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig, da es viele unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu gibt.

Hat jemand von euch noch einen Gästepass übrig, damit ich D3 mal antasten kann?

Grüße

Tomek


----------

